# Looking to customize my cruse..BUT WITH WHAT?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.carlashes.com/



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

Haha well thanks for making this newb smile. Too bad im not a chick and those eye lashes definitely don't look good to me. lol


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't like the eye lash look either


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

BMW11190 said:


> I am a brand new owner of a 2012 Chevy cruze 2LT 1.4L turbo. It is the Cherry red color. I am looking to do a few upgrades to this car but not sure with what exactly...


Congrats on the new car and welcome to the forums!

1. PlastiDip or Paint
2. Yep, lots of people have used it
3. More a matter of personal preference, but with the shape or the stock tip and bumper, not many tips fit without work
4. Not sure, sorry, I have not looked at rims for the Cruze
5. Personal Preference & State Law Limits. Personally, I like DARK tint, as dark as legally allowed
6. This is debatable and all on personal preference & local/State laws. I don't like the headlights smoked, but the tails & side markers I think look good (on certain colors, red would be one of them)


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Horns my man....throw some horns on it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

If you go the vinyl route just get a sheet yo make your own overlays. The pre cut can be a pain. Personally I would go the easy route and plasti dip since you will probably want to to do other parts.

For tint check your state legal limits. Depending on how cops are in your town you may be able to push it 5-10%.

If you're tinting headlights make sure it's a very light tint, to where it's almost nothing.

Tails can be darker but get some led's to offset the output loss. Make sure they are still visible in the day.

Rims and exhaust will be your personal preference. Find rims you like in 5x105 and we'll give you opinions.

Dual tips look the best in my opinion. If you go dual exhaust with dual tips even better.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Rims and exhaust will be your personal preference. Find rims you like in 5x105 and we'll give you opinions.


What Mick meant to say is; find rims you like, and we'll help you find a similar one in in 5x105 if you cant do it yourself. If you already found them in our bolt pattern its all preference for size from there.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

As for exhaust tips that fit w/o major surgery, this one from eBay. Everything else needs major mods due to the fact we have a turndown tip that is tucked away behind the bumper fascia. I have this for now till I decide what I really want. 











Suprisingly I havent scraped it on anything *knock on wood* This is with a full trunk so height may vary.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I tinted my windows, however, I don't recall the %  5% maybe? Ventshades from WeatherTech, wheels from the Tire Rack and more I am currently working on including a dash kit from Remin, blacked out bowties (going to use vinyl).


----------

